# هل ينام الله؟



## mawad (4 يناير 2010)

"23 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ تَبِعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
24 وَإِذَا اضْطِرَابٌ عَظِيمٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى غَطَّتِ الأَمْوَاجُ السَّفِينَةَ، وَكَانَ هُوَ نَائِمًا.
25 فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!»"إنجيل متى إصحاح 8


فى تفسير أنطونيوس فكرى نجد الآتى :-

لأوريجينوس تعليق على هذا الحدث نقتطف منه الآتي: ....... لكن المخلّص كان نائمًا، يا له من أمر عظيم وعجيب!
هل الذي لا ينام ينام الآن؟! الذي يدبّر السماء والأرض، هل ينام؟...
نعم إنه ينام بجسده البشري، لكنّه ساهر بلاهوته... لقد أظهر أنه حملَ جسدًا بشريًّا حقيقيًا...
لقد نام في جسده، وبلاهوته جعل البحر يضطرب كما أعاد إليه هدوءه، نام في جسده







​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

*تم نقل الموضوع إلى قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية *


----------



## geegoo (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

*هو في سؤال و أنا مش شايف ؟؟*
​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



mawad قال:


> "23 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ تَبِعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
> 24 وَإِذَا اضْطِرَابٌ عَظِيمٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى غَطَّتِ الأَمْوَاجُ السَّفِينَةَ، وَكَانَ هُوَ نَائِمًا.
> 25 فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!»"إنجيل متى إصحاح 8
> 
> ...


*بصراحة لا أفهم ما مغزى موضوعك
هل تريد نفي ألوهية المسيح لأنه مذكور أنه نام ؟!!!
يا أخي المسيح إنسان كامل و إله كامل
إنسان يأكل و يشرب و ينام و يصلي و يصوم
و هذا لا ينفى أن الله ظهر فيه
فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

فين السؤال ؟؟

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، كان يأكل وينام ويشرب ويعطش ويموت مثل كل الناس ، ولكن يحي الموتى ويشفي المرضي ويأمر الطبيعة والشياطين فتطيعه  ، بل ويقوم من الاموات بنفسه ، هذا لا يفعله كل الناس بل الله وحده فقط.

فين السؤال ؟؟


----------



## mawad (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

كيف يجوع المسيح وهو الله ؟

كيف يتعب المسيح وهو الله ؟

كيف يعطش المسيح وهو الله ؟

كيف ينام المسيح وهو الله ؟

كيف يصلى المسيح وهو الله ؟

كيف لا يعرف المسيح أن الشجرة غير مثمرة وهو الله ؟




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

السؤال للمره العشر الالاف


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



mawad قال:


> كيف يجوع المسيح وهو الله ؟
> 
> كيف يتعب المسيح وهو الله ؟
> 
> ...


 
لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد 
فهو كما تراه انسان ، هو ايضا اله .

صعبة دي ؟؟؟

الملاك الذي ظهر لمريم وتمثل لها بشرا سويا 
هل كان ملاكا او بشرا سويا ؟؟؟

او ملاك في صورة بشرا سويا ؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*

يعلل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم حدوث ذلك قائلا:

((لقد نام لكي يعطي فرصه لظهور خوفهم، ولكي يجعل فهمهم لما يحدث اكثر وضوحا...........

لكنه لم يفعل في حضره الجماهير حتي لا يدانوا علي قله ايمانهم، وانما انفرد بهم واصلح من شأنهم،وقبل ان يهدئ عاصفه المياه انهي اولا عاصفه نفوسهم موبخا اياهم:اماذا شككتم يا قليلي الايمان؟معلما اياهم ايضا ان الخوف سببه ليس اقتراب التجارب اما ضعف ذهنم

هكذا يظهر السيد المسيح معلما محبا وابا مترفقا يريد ان يكشف جراحاتهم ويظهر لهم ضعفهم دون ان يجرح مشاهرهم،اذ سحابهم من وسط الجماهير ليعلمهم عمليا ما في قلوبهم وذهنهم من ضعفات.انه يقدم لنا المثال الحق والابوه الحانيه التي لا تستاهل مع الخطيه والخطأ لكنها لا تشهر بالابن الخاطئ.تفضحه امام نفسه لا امام الاخرين....مره ومرات واخيرا ان احتاج الامر يستخدم التأديب العلني كتوبيخه للكتبه والفريسسن


والان لا اري اي وجه اعتراض عل ي كلمك بل يؤكد انه وجد ابا  موجود دئما واريد ان تنتبه لشئ هام انك لم تكمل باقي الايه:

ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه. 24 واذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة.وكان هو نائما. 25 فتقدم تلاميذه وايقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك. 26 فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان.ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم. 27 فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه

والان هي واضحه


سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## donga (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



new_man قال:


> لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد
> فهو كما تراه انسان ، هو ايضا اله .
> 
> صعبة دي ؟؟؟
> ...


 
ولكن اللاهوت والناسوت لم ينفصلا عن بعضهما طرفة عين
فهل حين ينام الناسوت يظل اللاهوت مستيقظا


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

يا حبيبي فين كلمة انفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعدين الله الظاهر في الجسد المسيح انسان كامل و اله كامل و شفت كفاية الاية ؟؟؟؟
ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه. 24 واذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة.وكان هو نائما. 25 فتقدم تلاميذه وايقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك. 26 فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان.ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم. 27 فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1788823&postcount=9

و راجع هذا الرد


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



donga قال:


> ولكن اللاهوت والناسوت لم ينفصلا عن بعضهما طرفة عين
> فهل حين ينام الناسوت يظل اللاهوت مستيقظا


 
ما رأيك انت ، هل الله تأخذه سُنة او نوم ؟؟
هل الله ينام ؟؟؟


يقول الكتاب المقدس :
(لا يدع رجلك تزل. لا ينعس حافظك. 4 انه لا ينعس ولا ينام حافظ اسرائيل.)
(مزمور 121: 3- 4)

نكرر الاجابة ، السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
انسان كامل واله كامل 
لم تغير صفات اللاهوت اي من صفات الناسوت ولم تطغى عليه 
لم تغير صفات الناسوت اي من صفات اللاهوت ولم تذوب فيه 

عندما ينام الرب يسوع فهذا هو الناسوت يعطش ويجوع وينام ويموت 
عندما يأمر الرب يسوع الطبيعة فتطيعه ، الشيطان تخضع له ، الاموات فيقومون ، المرضي فيشفون ، ويقوم من ذاته ، ويعطي تلاميذه سلطان اجراء المعجزات باسم المسيح ، فهذا هو اللاهوت .

اظن الاجابة اصبحت واضحة تماما .


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

عندما اوجه سؤال لمسلم ، انتظر الاجابه منه ، لانه كبير ويعرف يكتب على الانترنت 
اي مداخلة تحاول اجابة السؤال لغير المسئول سيتم حذفها ، واي محاولة لتشتيت الموضوع ، سيتم حذفها .

اي محاولة لتفسير كلامي او سلامي بصورة خاطئة سيتم حذفها ، فانا المسئول الوحيد عن توضيح كلامي واجاباتي ، ولست محتاجا لمحامي او مساعد اسلامي لشرح كلامي .


رجاء ان نتعلم النضج والمسئولية والنظام .


----------



## mady elmasry (6 يناير 2010)

وصلت رسالتك أخ نيو مان 

وعذراًً لم أقصد أية مدافعات 

بل كان توضيح للسائل ليس إلا  ... فكونه يعطي صورة لنا خاطئة تنم عن ضعف عقلية المسلم  

وهذا ما كنت أدافع عنه ولم أقصد ان اتقول كلام لست أنت بقائله


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي مادي المصري لتوضيح موقفك.

فقط تنبيه آخر لمن يريد ان يشترك في الموضوع ، رجاء التزام بعض النظام ، لا داعي لخلط كل الموضوعات مع بعضها هنا ، الموضوع عنوانه (هل ينام الله ) ويناقش حادثة معينة ، وهي عمل المسيح مع تلاميذه في السفينة والذي انتهى بالعمل المعجزي بأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه . 

وهذه الحادثة تثبت ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .
كان ينام في السفينة ،بالناسوت ، ولكنه يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه باللاهوت .

اي مداخلة خارج هذا السياق سيتم حذفها
تكرار الخروج عن الموضوع المتعمد ، سأضطر الى اغلاق الموضوع .


----------



## الهى سبحانك (7 يناير 2010)

انا نفسى افهم شى 
لماذا بتمسحوا ردودى ليه 
وبالذات فى الموضوع ده
ليه كده
مع ان الحوار مفتوح
واظن يا استاذ نيو مان 
انا ما خرجت عن سياق الموضوع
انا رديت عليها برايا انا ومفهومى الاسلامى
عشان افهمها الى هى مش فهماه والى للاسف انتم كمان
مش فهمينه
ولو حضرتك يعنى عاوز تمسح مشاركاتى او حتى مواضيعى
زى ماعملت
ياريت  ع الاقل تخبرنى

سلام عليكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

اختي الفاضلة 

مع الوقت ستعتادي ان المنتدى هنا له نظام 
فالموضوع هنا يتكلم عن ( هل ينام الله ) ؟؟
اي سؤال آخر او مداخلة تشتت الموضوع سيتم حذفها 
وبدون اخطار ، المفترض انني عندما اضع رد يفيد بالحذف 
تصلك رسالة اوتوماتيكية ان هناك مداخلة في الموضوع المشتركة به 
فاذا لم تهتمي بمتابعة مداخلاتك ، فلا تلوميني انا .
شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## ديكارت (16 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> وهذه الحادثة تثبت ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .
> كان ينام في السفينة ،بالناسوت ، ولكنه يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه باللاهوت .


 

*هذا هو بالحق تلخيص الموضوع *

* شكراً لك عزيزي نيومان على هذا الشرح الواضح *


----------



## holiness (16 يناير 2010)

بصراحة اصبحت اسئلة المسلمين مملة .. 

لانها اعادة بدون افادة ... 

كيف تشترطون على الله ان لا يتجسد ؟؟ 
كيف تمنعون الله من التجسد ؟؟ 
كيف انكم لا تستحون انكم تقللون من قدرة الله ؟؟ 
كيف انكم تقولون على الله له يد و رجل و .. الخ و تقولون ليس كمثله شي ؟؟

اعقلوووا يا مسلمين


----------



## for give me (16 يناير 2010)

mawad قال:


> "23 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ تَبِعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
> 24 وَإِذَا اضْطِرَابٌ عَظِيمٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى غَطَّتِ الأَمْوَاجُ السَّفِينَةَ، وَكَانَ هُوَ نَائِمًا.
> 25 فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!»"إنجيل متى إصحاح 8
> 
> ...


الاخ اللي كتب السؤال كتب اجابته معاه من نفس التفسير وانا هقتبس الاجابه من سواله
نعم إنه ينام بجسده البشري، لكنّه ساهر بلاهوته... لقد أظهر أنه حملَ جسدًا بشريًّا حقيقيًا...
لقد نام في جسده، وبلاهوته جعل البحر يضطرب كما أعاد إليه هدوءه، نام في جسده


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يناير 2010)

*الي الأخ معوض*
*لازم تؤمن في الأول بلاهوت المسيح وأنه في ناسوته المتجسد لم يفارق لاهوت لحظة واحدة ولاطرفة عين ... لو أمنت فقط ها تعرف كيف نام المسيح وكيف كان يأكل ويشرب ويمارس حياته ككل البشر*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2010)

هل المسيح لم يكن يعلم أن الشجرة  غير مثمرة ؟؟؟؟كيف ذلك وهو الله
للمرة الالف نرى الفكر -الافترائي التشويهى -وذلك بإفتراضات إفترائية من عند المعارض  ثم يبنى على إفتراضاته اللى هى من عندياته  ----يبنى شبهاته
يا مواد  هل الله فى العهد القديم وفى سفر التكوين لم يعلم مايحدث فى سدوم  وعمورة من فساد وجور وظلم وشذوذ  ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا الله يخاطبنا  بما تدرك عقولنا (علمائنا   وبسطائنا ) أتكلم بالنسبة للانسانية كلها  بعكس الله فى الديانة  التى تشير اليها  الذى لا يترك مناسبة الا و(( يستعرض أو يرسم  ))النباهه والعنجهية على الناس  -ولا يفوت  كهانه -اللى بتسموهم إسما فقط دعاه وهم بالحقيقة فيهم كل الموبقات التى تفترونها على الاحبار والكهنه-لا يفوتون مناسبة الا و يتفنون فى المزايده  لتكبير مواقف الله -   الهنا الحى مجيد فى ذاته وفى تبسطه  وهو   لايحتاج للمزايده والمبالغه والامعان فى التهويل  والتزويق
السيد المسيح جاء الى التينه-حسب التدبير الالهى لاله ممتمكن  متضع بكل بساطة لكى ينقل إلى أذهاننا المتواضعه فكرة قيامه بالبحث الدقيق  وعن كثب عن اى ثمر فيها ولو لم يفعل   لكان المهاجمون من امثالك -المهاجمون لمجرد الهجوم- إتهموه بالتجبر   والتغطرس والتسرع.........و....... إلخ     فالقاموس زاخر لديكم   والعلل  كثيرة
الله نقل الينا  الصورة الفكرية والتعبيرية التى نفهمها.


*ولا هكذا  سيسمعون لى ----أتراك إقتنعت أم      لاتريد أن تقتنع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

electericcurent قال:


> هل المسيح لم يكن يعلم أن الشجرة غير مثمرة ؟؟؟؟كيف ذلك وهو الله


 
نحن نتكلم عن ( هل ينام الله ) ؟؟ في مناقشة نوم السيد المسيح بالناسوت في المركب ، اذا لا داعي للتطرق الى امر الشجرة غير المثمرة او اي احداث اخرى للسيد المسيح بالناسوت .

رجاء من الجميع الالتزام والتركيز بمحتوي الموضوع .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



mawad قال:


> كيف يجوع المسيح وهو الله ؟
> 
> كيف يتعب المسيح وهو الله ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختر يا مسيحي*



ElectericCurent قال:


> mawad قال:
> 
> 
> > يا أخ نيو مان ... إن أذنت لى أنا مركز مع *المطيباتى معوض وفي صميم أسئلته التى خالها تعجيزية رهيبة ... نفس عنجهية الغلام ألأمرد وسام*
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2010)

*ألاخ المبارك   الحبيب    نيو مان  الغالي
الاخوة الاحباء فى المنتدى  الغالى
الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم -بالرجوع للوراء قليلا
ومراجعة تعليق رقم6  على نفس هذا الموضوع الذى نحن بصدده
فى الصفحة السابقة مباشرة
لإيضاح موقفي أننى لا    أقصد أتجاوز قوانين المكنتدى الكريم- بل مجرد متمسك بحق الرد   على كل مكابرة  وإغترار 
أتمنى تكون الصورة إزدادت وضوح  -كل عام  وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الظهور الالهى التأوفانيا
ودمتم معافين الروح والنفس والجسد-----20يناير2010*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

electericcurent قال:


> *الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم -بالرجوع للوراء قليلا*
> *ومراجعة تعليق رقم6 على نفس هذا الموضوع الذى نحن بصدده*


 
شكرا للتوضيح ، تقبّل اعتذاري


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

تحذير من الاشراف :

اي كلام يجب ان يكون بالادلة والتوثيق من الكتاب المقدس ، تفسيرات المسلم الخاصة سوف يتم حذفها .

اي اعادة لمشاركة محذوفة ستعرض المشترك للايقاف .


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

تعقيب من الاشراف وتنبيه هام :

تبيّن لنا ان احد المسلمين ( الضعفاء ) غير القادرين على المواجهة بشجاعة ويعلن ايمانه الاسلامي ، تخفّي تحت اسم مشترك مسيحي ، واشترك في الموضوع . 

تم حذف جميع المداخلات والرد عليها (اعتذار خاص للاخوة المسيحيين الذين تعبوا في الرد على المداخلات للكاذب المدلس ) ، ونطلب من المشترك المسلم ان يتحلى بقدر كاف من الشجاعة ، ليشترك باسما اسلاميا يعلن به عن هويته الحقيقية ، ولا داعي لاساليب ( التقيّة ) والخداع والكذب الاسلامي ، فيوهم القاريء ان كاتب الاسئلة والشبهات هو شخص مسيحي .

وهنا ننتهز الفرصة لنكرر التحذير لاي مسلم يقوم بهذا الفعل ، سوف يتم حذف جميع مشاركاته وايقاف عضويته فورا .

تعلموا النظام والصدق ، ان لم يكن في حياتكم ، على الاقل في حوار الاديان ، والكلام عن الله القدوس المنزّه عن الكذب .


----------

